# heartland forest



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 10, 2005)

A miserable cold misty day today, and Daisy had her heart set on a trip to a craft show..., I almost bailed on the idea, but we went anyway, and I am so glad I did.  Almost like a magnet, I was drawn straight to an exhibit that was a temporary home for quite a few raptors.  This group is developing a property near Niagara Falls Canada, 150 acres, along the Welland river.  They will host educational seminars, flying demonstrations, and and protect this forest to provide a home for their raptors.  I was offered an opprotunity to become a volunteer to their cause, and i am looking forward to seeing where I can fit in.  Here is there website...  http://heartlandforest.org/

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





Thanks for looking!


----------



## megapaws (Oct 10, 2005)

good thing you went... nice stuff


----------



## WildBill (Oct 10, 2005)

In a word: *WOW!*


----------



## woodsac (Oct 10, 2005)

You can thank Daisy later :heart: (for all of us) Awesome shots!


----------



## Randog (Oct 11, 2005)

Excellent shots Raymond!!!! All are AWESOME shots!


----------



## doenoe (Oct 11, 2005)

really nice shots. Snow owls are the most beautifull in the world.............well IMHO.


----------



## Mansi (Oct 11, 2005)

wonderful shots Raymond! sharp sharp!
awesome as always


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 11, 2005)

WOW!!!  Raymond....just brilliant shots.  I was showing a co-worker here, and he said these are definatly magazine quality, and Im agreeing with him 110%  
  Very well done.
PS...Thanks Daisy.


----------



## Picksure (Oct 11, 2005)

(picks jaw from floor)

I'm not sure what makes photos perfect, but man these can't be far off.

I am in awe.


----------



## JonK (Oct 11, 2005)

whoooowee! super sharp and contrasty shots raymond!  great saturation too
The second one is the best IMO.
Sweeeeeet. :thumbup:


----------



## Knopka (Oct 11, 2005)

Neat series, man! I have no words! Simply beautiful. 
See, you can always find something to take picture of, even if you don't feel like going, just think of what you might be missing .


----------



## micatlady (Oct 11, 2005)

Love them all, I have a thing for birds of prey. #7 kinda cracks me up, why do owls always look annoyed? Or is it indignant?


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 11, 2005)

micatlady said:
			
		

> Love them all, I have a thing for birds of prey. #7 kinda cracks me up, why do owls always look annoyed? Or is it indignant?



they are like cats...just look like they know things we dont.... :lmao: 

these are great raymond!!  the clarity is awesome..and you just really took these and ran...they are so detailed...really impressed...


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 11, 2005)

:hail:


----------



## Calliope (Oct 11, 2005)

WildBill said:
			
		

> In a word: *WOW!*


 
exactly


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks again everyone, it is quite a thrill to be so close to these amazing animals... driving down the escarpment this am, I saw a red tailed hawk on top of a light post, parked my car a long ways from it, and tried to get close enough for a shot.. and it saw me and was gone long before I could get near.  I had a chance to hold a redtail.. I will post a pic in the snapshots..Daisy took it! 

here is another I just edited..


----------



## pursuer (Oct 11, 2005)

Simply amazing photographs! whaty they said ^^^

Did you use the shadow/highlight tool on a lot of these?


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 11, 2005)

ummmmm...     wow?

i'm at a loss for words, these are amazing.  i was going to say 5 and 7 are my favorites, but that wouldn't be fair to the rest of them.  nice stuff.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks guys, and yes Pursuer.. played around a bit with PS, and shadow/highlight is a must with most bird pics.  I am not happy about so much grain in these, but a dark misty day, and the 300mm @ f 5.6-10 I had to go with a higher iso than I wanted to.  here is some exif data from the camera...

Nikon D70
2005/10/11 02:11:35.7
Compressed RAW (12-bit)
Image Size: Large (3008 x 2000)
Lens: 70-300mm F/4-5.6 D
Focal Length: 300mm
Exposure Mode: Manual
Metering Mode: Multi-Pattern
1/320 sec - F/10
Exposure Comp.: 0 EV
Sensitivity: ISO 1000
Optimize Image: Vivid
White Balance: Direct sunlight
AF Mode: Manual
Flash Sync Mode: Not Attached
Auto Flash Comp: 0 EV
Color Mode: Mode IIIa (sRGB)
Tone Comp.: Auto
Hue Adjustment: 0°
Saturation: Normal
Sharpening: Auto
Image Comment:                                     
Long Exposure NR: Off


----------



## pursuer (Oct 11, 2005)

I could tell that the S/H tool was used, but I probably couldn't if I didn't use it so much myself. Again, great work.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 13, 2005)

thanks Pursuer, a real compliment coming from you! appreciated!


----------

